# Tetra Lifeguard All-In-One Treatment



## gracietank1974 (Jan 20, 2013)

Is the Tetra Lifeguard All-In-One Treatment safe to use?? 
I read a few reviews on this and some say that it will remove all beneficial bacteria??!!! That would really stink to have to go through the cycling process once again.

I've lost NUMEROUS FISH due to it all starting with some type of fungus on my female swordtail I believe. 

I really don't want to restock as of yet and continue loosing fish. 
See my prior post at: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tropical-fish-diseases/female-swordtail-white-spots-129287/#post1436261


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Take a look at the ingredients. It has a very small amount of chlorine in it. That's why it's kills your beneficial bacteria. I personally would not use it.


----------

